# Zeitleiste rückwärts abspielen



## dadiscobeat (4. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich hätte da ne Frage zu After Effects. Kann mir jemand genau verraten wie man die Zeitleiste rückwärts abspielen kann ? 

daDiscoBeat


----------



## goela (4. Februar 2004)

Um die Zeitleiste rückwärts abspielen lassen zu können musst Du die Komposition kopieren.
Dann kannst Du Zeitverzerrung aktivieren (Ebene - Zeitverzerrung aktivieren). Danach kannst Du in der Zeitleiste die Zeitverzerrung aktivieren. Danach ziehst Du einfach den Outpoint auf 0sec und den Inpoint auf  xx Sec (xx ist die Länge der Komposition)

Schau Dir mal das angehängte Beispiel (AE 5.5) an.


----------



## dadiscobeat (6. Februar 2004)

Danke ! Funktioniert wunderbar


----------



## Chocobanana (7. Februar 2004)

Du kannst auch den Clip umdrehen: Strg+Alt+R


----------



## goela (8. Februar 2004)

Dies ist natürlich die einfachere Methode! Man lernt nie aus!


----------

